# Go-Devil mud motor help



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 35hp go-devil surface drive and its acting really weird. I always start it with the prop out of the water and as soon as i put the prop in the water the engine dies. It starts right up outside of the water and i can rev it and get full power but as soon as i put the prop in the water the engine just dies. Anybody have any idea whats wrong? Or no anyone that could help me fix it? Located in corpus area. Thanks for any help.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Has it been sitting up for a while? I would say a jet is clogged since it runs while not under a load but then as soon as you put a load on it it dies.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I am almost 100% convinced your problem sounds like the exact problem I had. It is fuel related. The pump is rated at 3 feet of head pressure. Where the motor is positioned exceeds that and wears out that pump.

I bypassed my pump and went with electric. I never had a hicup after that. Wire the pump to the ignition. ALWAYS carry a spare e-pump and tools to change it out. OR plumb in two E-pumps and have the ability to switch them via electric switch.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

The pump is a pain in the anus to get off the motor. If you decide to try the e-pump fix, just leave the old pump in place and bypass it with new fuel line. You might as well get all new fuel line while you are in there. It is a cheap prevention for the future break down.

I used the pumps from the autopart store for about $60 bucks. Research the better pumps and dump some money on a good set of pumps.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

snapperlicious said:


> Has it been sitting up for a while? I would say a jet is clogged since it runs while not under a load but then as soon as you put a load on it it dies.


No it hadn't been, i woke up the other morning to go hunting and it started right up and ran me to my blind just fine though mud and everything but then when i went to run back home it wouldn't go and had to get towed in.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

You are welcome to call me. I am sure it is the pump. 713 530 9182


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Yep, had that same with ours lately. Bad fuel. Change the plugs too.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe the mercury switch is bad? I had a longtail go devil and my mercury swith went out, try bypassing the mercury switch and see what happens?


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Had to tow someone in a mud motor a couple days ago in port a.....2 coincidence?


----------



## Bula (Dec 15, 2006)

We have a 35hp Mud Buddy thats was acting like that. It was the spark plug wires shorting out when they got wet. I taped them up with high voltage rubber tape and have not had an issue since. May also check to make sure your fuel line is clear all the way back into the tank.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

check the oil.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

charkfisherman said:


> Had to tow someone in a mud motor a couple days ago in port a.....2 coincidence?


If you were the person who towed the mud boat to island moorings than that was me you towed. Small world!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spark plug!! Engine will rev fine on one, but won't take a load...


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

*Water*

Try checking your fuel, if you have an alternate way of getting fresh gas to it. I own two boats and a jet ski. The ethanol fuel we are forced to buy turns to water during weather changes. If you have a way of sucking a sample of the fuel from the bottom of the tank where your fuel pickup is put it in a glass bottle or jar. Let it settle. In ten minutes you will be able to see the fuel /water seperation , fuel will be on top, water on bottom.. My "guess" is thats your trouble. Hope that helps and you get after em.


----------



## scubiguana (Aug 31, 2006)

i had a long tail that had a low oil cut off switch. checked the oil and showed fine, however when i fired up and stuck the prop in the water, the angle was enough to hit the low oil level and would die. never would have thought that was the problem. just a thought


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Bula said:


> We have a 35hp Mud Buddy thats was acting like that. It was the spark plug wires shorting out when they got wet. I taped them up with high voltage rubber tape and have not had an issue since. May also check to make sure your fuel line is clear all the way back into the tank.


This. Especially when you run them in saltwater. Wrap the plug wire all the way up to the boot. They tend to arc out on the block and air shroud when wet. (You can see it in the dark while running)

Also if you are still running stock exhaust make sure the baffles are still intact. These tend rust out fairly quickly and then will drop peices of baffle and weld slag down in your heads and bounce around awhile until it slams a plug shut and then it will only fire one one cylinder and sound like the problem you describe above.
Ask me how i know......

Also Also run stabil in EVERY tank of fuel, these carbs dont like ethanol at ALL, and will gum up quickly if left up for to long. Run premium fuel will help too, if you ever mod the motor always run premium.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Might want to check the connection at the tank also, mine started giving me trouble like that, but by looking at the clear filter in the line just ahead of the engine, I noticed it was full of air not fuel. By continuously pumping the bulb, I got home, but it was a pain. Same symptoms, would idle OK, run load free ( was getting just enough gas), but wouldn't hold a load.

Replaced end of hose connection ( I take my tank with me, leave boat at landing all season ) good to go after that.

All else fails, call Go-devil, they are always glad to help over the phone.


----------



## boat_for_sale (Sep 7, 2009)

*tilt switch*

mercury tilt switch mine did same thing


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I had the same issue. Ran fine but under a load drop to a idle or want to die. Got the carb cleaned, had a clogged jet and the fuel had some water in it. Runs like new now


----------



## roacher (Apr 22, 2012)

FF96 - did you ever find what the problem was?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Change your plugs... Sounds like only one side is firing!!


----------

